# NOOB from Okinawa



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello I'm Nakagusukumike from Okinawa. New to the site. I was lurking around and found some good info so I figured I'd join up. Been living in Okinawa for about 7 years now, I've got a 1989 GT-R which is stock except for wheels/suspension and a boost up. I've also got a 1974 260Z (LHD From San Diego. I imported it to Japan) which is getting prepped for an SR20 at the moment. 

Cheers :thumbsup: 









I love the Mirror Radar Detector!!

















Next to my friend's Z


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey it's a Yonner :smokin:

Welcome buddy great looking cars, I love your Z!!


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

GT-R When I first got it:

















































































Me looking like a dork:

























The Donor: (I'm using the shitty SR20 just to fit the engine mounts and get konin done on the car but plan on building a nice SR20 for it)


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi welcome...That looks like a great project


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

welcome


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Welcome! Looks like you will have your hands full for a while with the Z!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Your friends Z reminds me of the Devil Z from Wangan Midnight... *laughs*


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

what engine is the blue Z running?


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

jasonchiu said:


> what engine is the blue Z running?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh hell yeah!!

Is that a T88 on there?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Naka, Welcome, and Nice photos! I think I had a fight with a (now ex) girlfriend in the parking lot of that Family Mart when we were vacationing in Okinawa! Ah... memories...

Love your project, please keep us updated!

Aki


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome to the board and keep on with your project:flame: :flame: 
Your friend's Z is stunning!!!!:bowdown1: by the way, I find these RB engine a little different... a lack of ...something


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

lovely location where you live mate.
those beaches must be great
congrats on your project and good luck


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, your 32 is amazing. What wheels are those (the white ones)?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

very nice! that Z is one that id like to get at some point wonderful!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

Welcome
You have the same taste as Mine
I own a 1970 240z and a 1994 GT-R V-SpecII


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Of course the Z would have an RB,it's perfect.
Btw,where is the cas,on the RB


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

My god that blue Z is amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome mate and thanks for sharing those nice pics.

Looks like an amazing Z with a good choice of engine . Any idea how much 

hp it has?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome Z!!! Wanna sell it ??


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/g9w5eXk53Bc&hl=en
http://www.youtube.com/v/VTI89mQXpDE
http://www.youtube.com/v/Ex1QKzSDyBw
http://www.youtube.com/v/cExMDbI8fHI
http://www.youtube.com/v/m7C6AYaS6vE
http://www.youtube.com/v/sJNid2eJVYQ


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

2.8 with N1's. 

hks crank. crower rods. 280/274. R33 mission. OS 2 plate. powerFC. ARC 2 core IC. Koyo 2 core copper.


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

You need to learn how to down shift 

Love the cars!!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

That Z is absolutley ****ING GORGEOUS!!!! :smokin:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

love your rg's, does your friends Z have STI front brakes?


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the site !! 
I just wish I could keep my Skyline and take it to the States with me... LoL!! 
I wanna do the same paroject car as you ... a 300Z ... but with a RB25 !!


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Engine:

Stock Block Bored to 87mm
2.8L HKS Full Counter Crank (87x77.7)
Crower Forged Rods
Unknown Forged Pistons
JUN High Flow Oil Pump

Stock Head (lightly polished and shimmed to be very quiet)
HKS 280in 274ex Cams
Greddy Adjustable Cam Gears
720CC Injectors
HKS Fuel Rail
Stock Individual Throttle Bodies
SARD Fuel Pressure Regulator
SARD 280LPH In-Tank Fuel Pump

PowerFC with Commander tuned by SpeedFactory, Okinawa.

Nismo N1 Turbines tuned to 1.3bar
80mm Stainless Steel Front Pipe
90mm Veilside 2 Piece Full Race Exhaust (90mm From Front Pipe Back)

Greddy/Trust Oil Cooler (16 core) and filter relocator
Greddy/Trust Intake Kit
Tomei Timing Belt

R33 GT-R Transmission
OS Giken TS2BD Twin Plate Clutch

Handling:
Tein Fully Adjustable Suspension
17" Advan RG 6 spoke wheels (9.5J +25) X4
Nitto N555 (255/40ZR17) X4
Cusco Rear Sway Bar
CNC Aluminum Steering Bushing

Brakes:
ABS Removed
Stock Calipers
Stock Rotors
Endless Pads

Exterior:
Do-Luck Aero Wivern Front Bumper (FRP)
LED Tail lights
Ghetto Yahoo Auctions Japan FRP Vented Fenders and Bonnet
LED Blinker Mirrors
Nismo Lip Spoiler
Nissan R34 GT-R Bayside Blue (Color Code TV2)

Interior:
Nismo 260Kph Cluster
Greddy Guages and Controller/Recorder
Exhaust Temperature
Fuel Pressure
Oil Pressure
Oil Temperature
Water Temperature
Boost
Air/Fuel Ratio
Greddy PRofec B-specII Boost Controller
Turbo Timer


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

looks awesome mate. very good spec to support the awesome look of it!
Welcome to the forum
cant see the pics of the blue Z though :-(


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

G40tee said:


> looks awesome mate. very good spec to support the awesome look of it!
> Welcome to the forum
> cant see the pics of the blue Z though :-(


I think they're refering to the blue Z from the anime. If so that car (from the Wangan Midnight anime) has a Twin turbo 3.1L L28ET (making it L31ETT). :chuckle:

Oh and i'm liking that R32 ^^


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol dont think i meant to put blue, meant to say cant seethe pics of his friends Z. on the first post in this thread.

anime one sounds a laugh.


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

haha well it's been done in real life too.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Click for the full version. Be careful, it's 6MB.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks stunning!! Could do with some side skirts and maybe a rear bumper or Trust spats IMHO. Beautiful though!!


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you. 

I've recently moved the oil cooler so that it's mounted on the bumper and gets air, installed a coolant swirl, and ditched the gaudy bonnet. I've got the stock bonnet now. Oh, and I got my Advan RG's powder coated black. THat way I never have to clean them hahahaha.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

most recent:


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Nice Sun Devils shirt 

The car is not bad either

The stock bonnet looks a lot better.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I was going to say something about the bonnet but didn't want to offend you as those are very pricey!


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

refresh


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

and star spec tires all around...


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

SkylineUSA said:


> The stock bonnet looks a lot better.


Agreed!
But very nice paint job.:thumbsup:


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

SOO....


Turbines....


2535? 2530Kai?

Hmmmmm.....

N1's are WAY too small. I'm boosting 1.2-1.3 on them and they choke out in higher gears. Just not enough go, and I'm wasting the potential of my stroker motor. 

Also considering 2540's and GT-RS's. 

I'd love to hear all of your thoughts on this, it's a HUGE decision to me, and I want to get it right this time....


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Looks beautiful!!! Can't wait to get mine done.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

nakagusukumike said:


> SOO....
> 
> 2535? 2530Kai?
> N1's are WAY too small. I'm boosting 1.2-1.3 on them and they choke out in higher gears. Just not enough go, and I'm wasting the potential of my stroker motor.
> ...


Figured the N1s would do that, I bet it has monster torque down low, though

Since you have so much time and money in the car, go for the new tech, GT-RS with that stroker:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice car mate! :clap:

i would go for single turbine with this engine spec!

HKS T04Z or T51KAI would do a great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning - lovely job, that colour looks awesome.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

i haven't updated this in a Looooooong time. Damn. 

Well, I blew my 2.8. I snapped the crank in two pieces! 

Got new turbos, AX53-B60.

Got a stock 33 motor for 900 bucks to hold me over until I rebuild the 2.8. I'm going with the BC 2.85L kit this time....

pics of my snapped crank are here:

The Inner Sanctum • Index page

My GT-R
The Inner Sanctum • Login

My 260Z Restore
The Inner Sanctum • Login











my 900 dollar motor:










my crank!
The Inner Sanctum • Information


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet 32 man, colour is stunning


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

ありがと


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

I do not recall seeing a crank snapping like that. Normally the pistons or rods go first. My number 6 piston went, and that was on a stock crank.

Smoking deal on the new engine!!!!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

i think metal fatigue. crank was probably 12+ years old...


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Where are you doing all your work? That is a cool set up. How did the rotisserie turn out?


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm friends with the folks at the garage who painted my GT-R...

They let me store my Z there and do all the work. I've done all the work on the Z myself so far except for one small section of rust repair. 

Rotisserie is done, but I haven't loaded the car up on to it yet. Been too busy at work :-(


----------



## Guricha (Aug 12, 2009)

*which color is that?*



nakagusukumike said:


> most recent:


is That R34 TV2 - Bayside Blue color? 
thanks in advanced mate!


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

YouTube - MVI_2192.MOV


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Nice work!


----------



## VegasJetMech (Jan 22, 2010)

God I miss Okinawa! Was there from 1999-2001. Love those pics on the first page man! Badass cars too. I'd give anything to find a job that would take me back there!


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Some updates:

I'm putting my AX53B60P21's on

I've also decided to spray a set of my valve covers some ugly ass green color just to see what it would look like. I've got 3 sets of valve covers and I'm spraying myself so cost was super cheap. I just had to pay for the actual liquid paint. My first time doing a 3 coat paint job and also my first time spraying pearl. It's Mazora Jade. 

I have the clear cam gear cover, I was attempting to spray the cover and have it fade to clear in some spots. The paint didn't stick to the plastic very well so I don't know if I'm going to use it. It cracked a lot.

RC Engineering 1000cc injectors
Megan Racing Rear Upper Control Arms (S13 style)
V-Pro version 3.24
Oil Temp Sensor (Accidentally broke mine off when doing an oil change)
New Air Filters (Mine are old and dirty as shit)
Tomei 260 10.8 IN/EX
Tomei 1.2mm 87mm head gasket
Tomei Head Bolts
Tomei Timing Belt
Tomei Oil Pan Baffle
Rear Diff (ATS 1.5 Way)
Cusco 1.5 way front Diff
Fluidampr BNR32 Damper
OS 3 plate clutch (Thanks Dave!)
Worked Head with Greddy Cam Gears, HKS Fuel Rail, SARD FPR.
Use old JUN Oil Pump
Apex'i AX53-B60 Turbos
Ported Stock Cast Manifolds (Yes, I'm gonna use these)
R34 rear brembos
Safety21 10/11 point Roll Cage (I want low mounted side bars)(Through the dash type)

When I break this mission, which I will, I'm getting a PPG Straight Dog.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

The old head that was on my 2.8 was already full port intake/exhaust/compression chamber and 1/2 squish. Norichika is just cleaning up the carbon and doing a slightly better semi-polish. I'm not going full polish because I really don't give that much of a shit about it since it's going to have carbon deposit all over it in a few months anyway. He's just cleaning the carbon, doing a semi-polish and cleaning up the valve seats. 

Reason he's doing so is because I asked him to push a little more boost out of it and get a little aggresive on the tune. 1/2 squish is fine for medium tune and will do wonders to avoiding knocking too much. I should be able to run 1.7 bar on base gas with LOW knock and a nice quick tune. 

This build is far from perfect, but it's a LOT more well thought out and everything matches the approach I have. NOT the case with the 2.8L and EVERY single part being a complete miss match. In hindsight, the best thing I could have done with that 2.8L as I bought it from Doug would have been to put a big holset on it and raped that bitch out at Henza weekly.

Cheers.


So it looks like this head was pretty well machined before. Also, check out the JUN intake valves.

Springs are all JUN. Norichika thinks that the whole head was JUN before (Cams/Springs/Valves/Lifters)


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Bye Bye blow off valves and recirculation bullshit.

We pulled apart my JUN oil pump and found a smmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaal hairline crack on the inner ring. I decided it wasn't enough to warrant replacement yet. You can barely see it circled in the picture below. 

Other than that, things are looking good. Just taking out all of the bullshit that isn't needed.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

As for the Z....
...


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Some shit for the Z I picked up today:










































































Obviously the fuel cell with not be mounted where it sits. It will be much lower. I'd like to get the top of it level with the trunk floor if it's not too low and won't get in the way of the diff and rear member.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

20100531


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Well all we have here in Okinawa is a 150m track. Here are my times from today compared to when I had the 2.8L

best before (2.8L w/N1's @ 1.4 bar):

60' 1.972
330' 5.189
150m 6.641 @ 129.24km/h

best today (AX53B60P21's @ 1.5 Bar):

60' 1.706
330' 4.758
150m 6.121 @135km/h

Should also be noted that both of those results were on newish, full pressure star specs.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Gonna mount the other 3 gauges in the top DIN










11 point roll cage with baby recaro.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

welll.... my new shift pattern is R-N-1-2-3-4-5-6


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

This is amazing projewct man  


And love the recaro hahaha  sweeeeet!


----------



## Guricha (Aug 12, 2009)

Love this page mate! nice updates!!!
do you have Color paint code which you paint engine top ? i mean green ?


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool skyline project


----------



## Guentec (Jan 26, 2011)

The Green Cover looks good. Like the contrast with the blue paint. Cool project :bowdown1:


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry guys, no color for the green we just mixed it....

the pearl is mazora jade.

Just swapped out the TRUST 6 speed dog for a TRUST 6 speed sequential. First time driving it today (or any sequential) It's gonna take some getting used to.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

Garage Saurus modified OS Giken RC3 clutch with 2JZ center cartridge.
TRUST/GREX/Quaife 6 speed, straight cut, sequential for GT-R with 2JZ input shaft (Larger than Hollinger)
Dogs all in excellent shape.


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

my mission oil:

YouTube - MVI_2089.MOV


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

sounds and looks impressive!


----------



## jdmchrist (Apr 27, 2009)

really nice car!


----------



## nakagusukumike (Apr 17, 2008)

SOOO.... it was a good lunch today at Kadena Chili's with Speed Factory guys and all of the Garage Saurus guys.
I learned some AWESOME things about my new transmission and clutch. The transmission was previously owned by Tokkuri-san (Owner of Saurus) and was in his car. The transmission is a one-of, custom made for him by Quaife with different tooth profiles than the normal sequential. The gear ratios are all the same as the stock Quaife box. The clutch is also a one of prototype done by OS Giken for Garage Saurus. Best part of all, the transmission was brand new, saw 20 1/4 mile runs by Saurus and was then reconditioned by Quaife. Upon return the mission was sold to some guy who drove it for 300km then it ended up at speedfactory and in my car. It looks brand new because it is.

I guess tokkuri-sans wife is okinawa. you can read about it in japanese on the Garage Saurus Blog.

?????????? - ??????????? ?????????????????? - Yahoo!???


----------



## Full-Race Jon (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome build! and kudos on the 1 off custom trans. Saurus builds some amazing GTR's

Jon


----------

